# video - In response to "how do you like driving for Uber?"



## Nootherchoice (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi Guys,
here is a video for your viewing pleasure only 1 minute long enjoy


----------



## OverTheBarrell (May 7, 2017)

lol

Let me mess with your Radio while I'm at it, and take all your waters for my 3 Minutes ride!

wait .. nice setup ... lol


----------



## Gig (May 5, 2017)

Nootherchoice said:


> Hi Guys,
> here is a video for your viewing pleasure only 1 minute long enjoy


This bloke should not be representing Uber in such a negative way. His views do not reflect the vast majority of drivers who are very happy indeed and have no regrets becoming an Uber driver. It is a great job for both men and woman.


----------



## Nootherchoice (Mar 22, 2017)

Gig said:


> This bloke should not be representing Uber in such a negative way. His views do not reflect the vast majority of drivers who are very happy indeed and have no regrets becoming an Uber driver. It is a great job for both men and woman.


Gig,
Don't you just love being an uber troll.
Anyway you just help Travis make his billions mark my words he will screw you to


----------



## OverTheBarrell (May 7, 2017)

Actually I've been called a troll .. but ... my biggest annoyance is when someone asks me ... "what's your best uber story, of all time! " ...


----------



## Gig (May 5, 2017)

Nootherchoice said:


> Gig,
> Don't you just love being an uber troll.
> Anyway you just help Travis make his billions mark my words he will screw you to


If you are referring to Travis Kalanick, I have only praise for this bloke. He has created wealth and jobs for hundreds of thousands of drivers who were previously doing nothing with their life. Mr Kalanick doesn't get the credit he deserves. Without him I would have no job.


----------



## OverTheBarrell (May 7, 2017)

Gig said:


> If you are referring to Travis Kalanick, I have only praise for this bloke. He has created wealth and jobs for hundreds of thousands of drivers who were previously doing nothing with their life. Mr Kalanick doesn't get the credit he deserves. Without him I would have no job.


Not True .. but it's ok if you think that...


----------



## Nootherchoice (Mar 22, 2017)

Gig said:


> If you are referring to Travis Kalanick, I have only praise for this bloke. He has created wealth and jobs for hundreds of thousands of drivers who were previously doing nothing with their life. Mr Kalanick doesn't get the credit he deserves. Without him I would have no job.


That right Gig you go ahead and idolise him! kneel down at the altar of greed and capitalism! drink it in while you can. He is currently running the worlds biggest wages scam in history. It won't last forever once everybody catches on it will change very quickly, just sit back watch and learn young lad.
BTW thanks for confirming that you are an uber troll!


----------



## Mr Fetch It (Jan 29, 2017)

Gig said:


> If you are referring to Travis Kalanick, I have only praise for this bloke. He has created wealth and jobs for hundreds of thousands of drivers who were previously doing nothing with their life. Mr Kalanick doesn't get the credit he deserves. Without him I would have no job.


Sure. You could always get a job in a call centre.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 21, 2016)

Mr Fetch It said:


> Sure. You could always get a job in a call centre.


Word on street says Travis is looking for a new Chief Operating Officer; may suit Gig


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Gig said:


> Without him I would have no job.


A damning admission.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Gig said:


> This bloke should not be representing Uber in such a negative way. His views do not reflect the vast majority of drivers who are very happy indeed and have no regrets becoming an Uber driver. It is a great job for both men and woman.


The vast majority of drivers disagree with you. If drivers were very happy, then far more than 4% would continue driving for Uber past the one year mark. Looking through your rose coloured glasses, how do you account for that statistic?



JohnnyDee said:


> Word on street says Travis is looking for a new Chief Operating Officer; may suit Gig


Doubtful. A COO needs a firm grip on reality.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 21, 2016)

UberDriverAU said:


> The vast majority of drivers disagree with you. If drivers were very happy, then far more than 4% would continue driving for Uber past the one year mark. Looking through your rose coloured glasses, how do you account for that statistic?
> 
> Doubtful. A COO needs a firm grip on reality.


Gig has a good grip on something.............down south


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:


> Gig has a good grip on something.............down south


Yep.
Dedicated to making a difference, single-handedly, for sure!
Might be a change when he gets to 100 (posts or??)


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 21, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Yep.
> Dedicated to making a difference, single-handedly, for sure!
> Might be a change when he gets to 100 (posts or??)


only 92 to [email protected] where art thou


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:


> only 92 to [email protected] where art thou


"The lost bride of Uber"? 
Who's just worked out this is the wrong church to formalise that union in?
This is definitely not the Temple of The Holy Uber - that was demolished and deconsecrated a few years back, though a few still venerate the site.


----------



## wrb (Jan 17, 2017)

I just realised, I have the skill set for chief operating officer. I used to be CEO for a publishing company, maybe I should apply. ( oh how the mighty have fallen)


----------



## John smith4321 (Oct 21, 2015)

Lol Gig. He is just mocking uber. Great value. The word gig is frequently used by uber spokespeople in the media referring to uber driving. This ain't a gig.


----------



## Mr Fetch It (Jan 29, 2017)

John smith4321 said:


> Lol Gig. He is just mocking uber. Great value. The word gig is frequently used by uber spokespeople on the media referring to uber driving. This ain't a gig.


Thought the same for a bit, but them some other posts made me think the opposite cuz of his lack of a firm grasp on wit...


----------



## OverTheBarrell (May 7, 2017)

I keep getting how long have you been driving?, how much money do you make?, Do you do it full time? Yes 12 hrs a day, 7 days a week... 
Or I get the ... 
I can Uber, because apparently it's easy ...  
Btw .. don't ever mess with a mans radio ... i need to install a kill switch ... My radio isn't your play toy! : ) 

I remind customers, that I don't work for Uber, I only get paid by them and that a I've haven't had to throw anyone out ... yet .. ;-) 

Just keep swimming Dory


----------



## Screw driver (May 11, 2017)

My answer to this is "I don't".


----------



## mmjljhlkjhlk (Mar 27, 2017)

Gig said:


> If you are referring to Travis Kalanick, I have only praise for this bloke. He has created wealth and jobs for hundreds of thousands of drivers who were previously doing nothing with their life. Mr Kalanick doesn't get the credit he deserves. Without him I would have no job.


i think you need see proper accountant and firure out your actual earning before it's too late


----------



## uber_driver (Apr 6, 2016)

explains most of the uber drivers feelings perfectly


----------



## Bob Job (May 22, 2017)

Gig said:


> If you are referring to Travis Kalanick, I have only praise for this bloke. He has created wealth and jobs for hundreds of thousands of drivers who were previously doing nothing with their life. Mr Kalanick doesn't get the credit he deserves. Without him I would have no job.


I don't know what to say to that.


----------

